#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Fornecedor de fibra

## Globalnetrj

Ola rapaziada nota 1000! Alguém tem o contato de fornecedor de fibra? Iniciante é para um Ponto a Ponto mas futuramente farei FTTX, qual cabo me indicam quantas fibras??? Desde já Muito obrigado a todos!

----------


## Bruno

> Ola rapaziada nota 1000! Alguém tem o contato de fornecedor de fibra? Iniciante é para um Ponto a Ponto mas futuramente farei FTTX, qual cabo me indicam quantas fibras??? Desde já Muito obrigado a todos!


pode usar cabo de 06fo as80 vai de boas 
fornecedor tem a furukawa tu pode comprar direto com eles (demora uns 30 dias pra ele entregrar)
tem a fibersul, fibercem dicomp 
varias kkk

----------


## ShadowRed

> pode usar cabo de 06fo as80 vai de boas 
> fornecedor tem a furukawa tu pode comprar direto com eles (demora uns 30 dias pra ele entregrar)
> tem a fibersul, fibercem dicomp 
> varias kkk


 @*Bruno* você compra pelo site efurukawa.com.br ?

Você já comprou o AS120 24Fo ? Achei 4,58 o metro Salgado.

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno* você compra pelo site efurukawa.com.br ?
> 
> Você já comprou o AS120 24Fo ? Achei 4,58 o metro Salgado.


sim compro pelo site ou ligo pro vendedor 
as120 é caro mesmo paguei 3,47 a ultima compra 

mais vc precisa de as120 mesmo ???

----------


## ShadowRed

Não, é que não achei as de lance menor, vou ligar amanhã. Valeu [emoji106]

----------


## Bruno

> Não, é que não achei as de lance menor, vou ligar amanhã. Valeu [emoji106]


oxi tem as80 o 06 paguei 1,43 a ultima compra

----------


## ShadowRed

Achei, mas mudou pouco o valor.

----------


## infoservwireless

Team Wireless de Viamão RS. Tem tudo que vc precisar de fibra suporte ferragens equipamentos e preços super em conta fibra as80 drop 12fo 2,90Mt.

----------


## mendoncarick

> Achei, mas mudou pouco o valor.


como conseguir um cartao desse??

----------


## Bruno

> como conseguir um cartao desse??


sendo clientes deles com bom relacionamento e poder de compra kkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Achei, mas mudou pouco o valor.


rapais liga la não vai pelo site não 

eu paguei 3,16 estes dias atras nem recebi ainda

----------

